
Hypergive: Secure digital food wallets for the homeless - CryptoPunk
https://medium.com/hypergive/introducing-hypergive-secure-digital-food-wallets-for-homeless-or-hungry-people-in-your-community-4e7ad17def81
======
Caveman_Coder
I hope this company is able to provide some real value using their fancy app
and smart contracts...but I highly doubt they'll be around in a couple of
years.

It doesn't seem like they are really solving the problem in any useful way.
They're creating an overly technical "solution" that isn't sustainable or
practical.

